# motivation



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 8, 2021)

it can be anything. share


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 8, 2021)

Tomorrow  we're walking in the morning and avoiding a graveyard 

Tae Bo's music is good


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 8, 2021)

Not wanting to be a pile of crap mostly! I used to be heavier in my younger days before I started running, and I noticed a huge improvement in pretty much every facet of my life. I stopped getting sick all the time, I have more energy, my anxiety isn't as bad, so on. Eating better also has been a positive. And I love to cook so that keeps me excited to eat healthy because it's more fun to make things from scratch rather than nuke something or dump frozen shit out of a bag. Looking at our deathfat cows helps too, lol.

There's a lot of women-focused bodybuilding pages I follow on Instagram and that's my inspiration for pushing harder and aiming to get a hot-ass barbarian babe body. For a while I was only running, but the last year I've started lifting and I'm noticing how my physique is changing. Knowing that I'm making progress, slow as it is, motivates me to keep up with it and always push harder.


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 8, 2021)

Female attention, if I'm honest.


----------



## Mal0 (Apr 8, 2021)

This sounds retarded, but honestly walking around with a Hawaiian shirt open and not feeling bad about having a gut is what did it. I liked the look and just how casual it felt to walk around my home with my shirts unbuttoned, but hated my muffin top. So I began to cut carbs and reduce the amount of processed crap I eat and jogged at least once a week, then boom, i could walk around without a stomach jiggling with every step. 

My goal isn't to be muscular or lean, but to at least not have most of my body jiggle when I run or jump.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Apr 15, 2021)

For me, it's all the combinations of the little things that add up to motivate me. Noticing the increase of muscle mass in the mirror and the weight gain on the scale motivates me. Making progress on lifting heavier weights and beating my time record for running a mile push me to go beyond my limits. Listening to inspirational music really helps. Also, it helps to set goals. For example, I aim to be 200 lbs if I can, lift good size weights, and be able to pass a combination of the marine and navy fitness test.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 15, 2021)

Deathfats board.


----------



## terry fan 67 (Apr 15, 2021)

look good, feel good


----------



## american_amadan (Apr 15, 2021)

Every time you get out the shower you look in the mirror and you're unhappy. You know why, you tell yourself it'll change and you'll get in shape. A month passes, a year passes. Nothing changes. Eventually something clicks and you actually change it. This happened when I was 18 (thank God). It'll change your entire life. The suffering is absolutely worth it. Start running even if it's just 5 minutes a day or start lifting even if you can only hang clean 95 pounds. It doesn't matter. 

The hardest part of a diet or workout routine is the first 2 weeks when you are building the routine. Once you get through that every day after just reinforces what you are doing. You won't want to eat at McDonalds when you see you have forearm veins and your stomach is gone.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 15, 2021)

Routine, health, and flat enjoyment. 

Once you really get into it you get hooked. As said above, look good feel good, you take care of yourself and make you feel better about yourself etc.

My plans and body has changed in the 20 years now I've been serious into exercise. I've maybe tried somethings in minecraft I shouldn't have, I've been under the knife twice , and I look at peers my age who don't work out and it makes me want to rip some pull ups. 

In reality, I think a big turning point for me was my mid 20s where I stopped wanting to look "good" and wanted to hit goals on lifts. I lost my 8 pack but I was so happy hitting crazy #s still looked great but it was a turning point because first time I really lifted to hit my goals vs  doing it to keep up and look better despite my own enjoyment of the work out.


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Apr 17, 2021)

To look better in cosplay and so I don't have to worry about dying early tbh. Plus the idea of being a healthy strong bulky girl is a nice one too so I can give people piggy backrides and lift whatever the fuck I want.


----------



## Canoodler (Apr 18, 2021)

Back pain from sitting too much. Began working out, and the back pain stopped.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Apr 18, 2021)

Keep listening to this.https://youtu.be/VDvr08sCPOc


----------



## Idiotron (Apr 19, 2021)

I like being stronger, faster and more agile than other people.
I like being able to do certain things that require me being fit.
I like when women get turned on just because of the way I look.
I like how good I feel mentally after an intense workout, endorphins are a hell of a drug, i think I'm kind of addicted to it.
I even like the muscle pain caused by workout but perhaps that's also tied to the endorphins.

Yeah, I'm a shallow fucker, so what?


----------



## MoffAlbert (Apr 19, 2021)

Wanting to not die of crippling obesity and heart complications. Also, diabetes runs in my family, I'd rather not have that.


----------



## healslut (Apr 19, 2021)

Looking fuckable. The thought of being fat scares me to my very core.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 19, 2021)

Nothing motivates me, I have zero motivation for this. After you keep doing this for years you are so used to it that working out becomes a habit like wiping your ass after you shit. When it's time to lift I just go to my Home Gym and lift and never even think about being motivated or not. Same with eating chicken with sweet potato 3 times a day every day of my life (except fridays), I don't even think about it. After a while zog food starts to appear disgusting like it truly is anyway

If you struggle with motivation just keep going, one day you will need no motivation anymore. Habit > motivation


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 19, 2021)

Most of the older members of my family are bloated and I don't want to end up fat when my metabolism inevitably slows down.


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 19, 2021)

Being able to lift your own bodyweight is basically necessary to survival if something goes sideways. I'm not even talking about a zombie apocalypse or civil war or whatever. I'm talking about mundane shit like house fires, floods and earthquakes. It's weird to think about how many people would still be alive today if they could have done even a single pull up.


----------



## ChadBrazilian (Apr 20, 2021)

1. Mental Health.
2. The form and figure of a beautiful body.
2. The overall felling and experience: muscles burning; heart pumping; hot sun and cold wind in my skin; etc.
3. 2 years of workout routine transformed this in a integral part of my personality.
4. Masculine growth mindset: I must always become stronger, more agile, more resilient.
5. Reading about philosophies of the ancient Greece and ancient Rome about health and sports are pretty inspirational for me. I recommend Hippocrates and Milos of Croton.
6. My family has a bunch of health problems. I don't want this shit.
7. It's my way of showing my contempt for 2 industries that I hate: the pharmaceutical industry and the food industry.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 10, 2021)

1. Seeing too many fat fucks at the hospital. They are there for a reason after all. Looking at fat fuck's lab results for a living and drop 25% of your body weight and counting diet. It seems like every single fat fuck has the beetus. It is difficult to palpate for veins on fat fucks too. One time the tourniquet totally popped off of a Slaton sister lookalike.
2. Scuba diving. Fat absorbs too much nitrogen. Being fat also requires more weight to sink you. You also need to be in shape to scuba dive.
3. I have more energy and rarely nap anymore despite working rotating shifts.
4. I am very proud of myself to go from class 2 obesity to being overweight. Newsflash PCOS is a total excuse why you is a fat fuck you cannot lose weight. Eat moar protein and less sugar.
5. My cholesterol and liver enzymes (ALT and AST) are finally within the reference range. Fuck yeah.
6. I love seeing my progress. Ten miles on a stationary bike used to be difficult, but I can easily do fifteen miles now. My heart rate is also not as fast when working out now.
7. It is expensive to be a fat fuck. I’d rather spend 40k on fun stuff than medical care.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Vingle (May 10, 2021)

My motivation is that I feel restless if I don't work out.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 10, 2021)

How it motivates me? Well long story short it "body shames" fatties into contemplating suicide.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 10, 2021)

Pic related.


----------



## Meat Target (May 10, 2021)

I like booze and want to minimize the consequences of it. Plus, I spend 8 hours a day, 5 days a week jockeying a desk.


----------



## Magnawhiff (May 17, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> I like booze and want to minimize the consequences of it. Plus, I spend 8 hours a day, 5 days a week jockeying a desk.


I don’t remember posting this. Dang booze...


----------



## XYZpdq (May 17, 2021)

I don't have a car so I have to bike to work because lolpoor.
When I had to work from home I still kept biking because I got used to eating whatever I damn well please.


----------

